# KCR I and II



## rmb (Nov 24, 2007)

In a nutshell.... regarding a one bedroom unit, which phase do you recommend at KCR and why?

I'm considering using my Shell points to get a 1 br next July, and I've never stayed at this resort.  I've heard location favors one phase, size of units favor the other phase...  any straight info from those who have stayed there?


----------



## Dave*H (Nov 24, 2007)

Try searching this forum for "Kona Coast Resort".  This pros and cons of I and II have been discussed several times.


----------



## Mimi (Nov 25, 2007)

We have owned a 1br at KCRII since 1995. We purchased a 2br unit on eBay last year. We like the ocean views from buildings 23, 24, 25, 26 and 27. Second floor units have vaulted ceilings in these buildings and there are no elevators.  Nice golf course views are available from buildings 17, 18, and 19. Vaulted ceilings are on the third floor in those buildings. The pool is near building 21.


----------



## Bee (Nov 25, 2007)

KC2 1 bedrooms have 2 baths.  KC1 1 bedrooms have only 1 bath, is larger and further away from the ocean. 

Sandy


----------



## debraxh (Nov 26, 2007)

i would recommend phase 2 because of the 2BA.


----------



## JanB (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree with the KCR II 1 bdrm/2ba because of the 2 baths.  The units have a full kitchen - storage for groceries is a challenge, but with some rearranging is OK.  The livingroom is comfortable, but a lot smaller than KCRI 1 bdrm.  However, with ~1100 sq.ft., the unit is very comfortable. 

With more than 2 adults, the KCRI 1bdrm/1ba would be a lot less private.


----------



## philemer (Dec 3, 2007)

debraxh said:


> i would recommend phase 2 because of the 2BA.



The OP says he wants a 1BR. When using Shell points I thinks it's "cheaper" to get a 1BR. He may not have enough for a 2BR.


----------



## debraxh (Dec 3, 2007)

philemer said:


> The OP says he wants a 1BR. When using Shell points I thinks it's "cheaper" to get a 1BR. He may not have enough for a 2BR.



2BA = 2 bathrooms, not bedroom

the phase 2 units have 1BR/2BA while phase 1 is 1BR/1BA which is why I rcommend phase 2 1BR units over phase 1


----------



## rmb (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been able to secure a week in July at KCR and I personally told the Shell Vacations rep that I wanted phase II and gave him 4 or 5 buildings with a 2nd, top floor (cathedral ceiling) as a special request.  We'll see if they follow through with this request.  I've still not received any confirmation from Shell... seems a bit odd that the reservation was made more than a week ago and still no documentation .  They said I will receive it in the mail.  You'd think in this day and age an immediate email prior to a hard copy would be possible.

To those Shell Vacations members, could I expect KCR to come through with the request of building and top floor (about 5 options were given)?


----------



## philemer (Dec 3, 2007)

debraxh said:


> 2BA = 2 bathrooms, not bedroom
> 
> the phase 2 units have 1BR/2BA while phase 1 is 1BR/1BA which is why I rcommend phase 2 1BR units over phase 1



Thanks for the clarification. I'm having my eyes checked tomorrow.


----------



## perktd (Dec 3, 2007)

It is always possible that you will get your request.  However it is very late in the reservation process to be expecting a premier location.  I think you are pretty fortunate to get the reservation at all.  You didn't say if you had reserved a one bedroom or two bedroom unit.  If your reservation is for a one bedroom your odds of getting your preferred location are a little better just because there are many more one bedroom units at the resort.  They will do their best to accomodate you, but you should be prepared to enjoy your vacation and the resort even if you don't get your preferred location.   Don


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2007)

We have secured a 1 bedroom since it is only 2 of us.  I am hopeful to get a top floor unit in Phase II.  The view would be nice, but it isn't a 'do or die'.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 6, 2007)

If you call KCR reservations, they should be able to give you the unit location over the phone.


----------



## philemer (Dec 6, 2007)

Mimi said:


> If you call KCR reservations, they should be able to give you the unit location over the phone.



I have a KCR unit rez. for 1/2009. This is the # on my RCI confirmation: 808/324-1721  Is this the # you are referring to? Is there a better #?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## rmb (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got off the phone with KCR... they were very, very helpful, friendly, and accommodating.  Unfortunately, Shell didn't even have my name on the reservation (only my wife's name), and no information regarding a request of a building or room.  Not a great start, SVC!!

Anyway, on the books right now is a request for building 23, room 202.  Is that a nice room?  Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2007)

rmb said:


> I just got off the phone with KCR... they were very, very helpful, friendly, and accommodating.  Unfortunately, Shell didn't even have my name on the reservation (only my wife's name), and no information regarding a request of a building or room.  Not a great start, SVC!!
> 
> Anyway, on the books right now is a request for building 23, room 202.  Is that a nice room?  Thanks.



I agree.  The folks at KCR are very helpful.  The unit you have should be wonderful.  That building is next to the pool with a view of the ocean.  The upstairs units have the better views.  We were in building 21, which is on the other side of the pool.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 13, 2007)

rmb said:


> I just got off the phone with KCR... they were very, very helpful, friendly, and accommodating.  Unfortunately, Shell didn't even have my name on the reservation (only my wife's name), and no information regarding a request of a building or room.  Not a great start, SVC!!
> 
> Anyway, on the books right now is a request for building 23, room 202.  Is that a nice room?  Thanks.



I'm not sure what "request" means. When you request a condo in a certain building, the reservation clerk should check to see if it is available for your check-in date. I would be more comfortable with the word "reserved" in regard to Building 23/Room 202, rather than "requested". Hopefully it will mean the same thing.

When we make reservations 2 years in advance for specific condos at KCR, we always get the units we reserved.


----------



## rmb (Dec 13, 2007)

> I would be more comfortable with the word "reserved" in regard to Building 23/Room 202, rather than "requested"

The word to me was it's on the books for Bldg. 23/Room 202, but it is not 100% guaranteed, whatever that means.  I used to get the same jargon from EVR Poipu, but always got the room I 'requested'/'reserved'.... that is, until Sunterra took over and changed the entire reservations game (causing me to sell).

I'll be very disappointed if I do not get the above room.


----------



## JanB (Dec 20, 2007)

KCR Reservations does not guarantee that you will get the room requested.  Things happen; problems with the unit, current owners/guests not able to check out, mix-ups in reservations, etc.  We have always received the unit we have requested, but our friends, who are also owners, were checked into a unit for 2 weeks.  After the 1st week they were notified by Reservations they would have to move as the unit was reserved for in-coming owners.  They said, "No way."  When originally reserving the unit, they specifically requested for 2 consecutive weeks.  Both are handi-capped and moving would have been an extreme hardship.  Reservation staff had to find another unit for the new check-in owners.  Snags happen!


----------



## divenski (Jun 24, 2008)

*Interval codes for KCR II*

Does anyone know what the Interval codes for KCR II mean? The newest directory lists, KON, KN1 and KOT but doesn't give any details about any differences. I searched for some posts on TUG but didn't find any. 

Also, last year, there were 3 other codes shown in II. Even though they are no longer there, am curious what they stood for.

TIA


----------



## Mimi (Jun 25, 2008)

We will be checking in on Saturday, maybe I can find out for you. From my memory, KOT was KCR II, the units we own.


----------



## divenski (Jun 26, 2008)

Mimi said:


> We will be checking in on Saturday, maybe I can find out for you. From my memory, KOT was KCR II, the units we own.



Thanks, it would be interesting to hear what answers you get. I did contact KCR2 and Interval, and they both claim that the 3 codes in the II book are some sort of internal code for the KCR2 owners, and don't mean anything to an outside exchanger. Seems like they must seem something, else why have them, but no one provided any real details.


----------

